# Back from the watchmaker. Leonidas



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I made an earlier thread about picking up a cheap Leonidas of eBay. Well today I have it back , working and cleaned up.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

A nice looking watch, 1960's? there or there abouts? Have you found out much about it from any serial numbers etc...


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> A nice looking watch, 1960's? there or there abouts? Have you found out much about it from any serial numbers etc...


 According to our resident Oracle @Always"watching" it dates from circa 1960. Leonidas bought up Heuer and gradually the Leonidas name fell out of use.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good result @Mart well done!


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thats very nice i have a bit of a thing for leionidas especially the chrono's


























lovely


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Chris 810 said:


> Thats very nice i have a bit of a thing for leionidas especially the chrono's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous, especially the first one.


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice watches all around!


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Just looked the company up and they seem to have been a top quality watch maker and saw how they were connected with Heuer. However they didn't keep with the times and Tag became the focus. Well, looks like recently they got with the times. They don't seem to have the same great designs as the classics you guys have, oh well, good finds it seems.



Mart said:


> According to our resident Oracle @Always"watching" it dates from circa 1960. Leonidas bought up Heuer and gradually the Leonidas name fell out of use.


 Haha, should have read the thread better, that basically sums up what I read and wrote :mad0218:


----------

